# Kenny Florian -- Samurai



## trevorama (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow, hats off to KenFlo for more than surviving all 5 rounds against Sherk. Who'd-a-thunk-it? I wasn't a fan of his until Saturday night. Anyone who comes out in Samurai gear, complete with two swords, gets my props.

Does anyone know what that music was he came out to? It was kick-***.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 17, 2006)

I will admit that I am not a fan of Kenny Florian.  Maybe it is the Ken-Flo nickname.  However having said that, during the course of the last two fights of his that I have watched I have noticed a large improvement in his skill.


----------



## trevorama (Oct 18, 2006)

You have to give it up for someone that looks like Ben Stiller's uglier, less muscular brother, and yet can go five rounds with a 5 foot six MMA muscle monster.


----------



## Odin (Oct 18, 2006)

Sherk lightweight...hmmmmmmm someone may need to look at them scales ( :


----------



## trevorama (Oct 18, 2006)

Odin said:


> *Chuck Norris doesn't read books. He stares them down until he gets the information he wants.
> 
> Chuck Norris was the fourth Wiseman. He brought baby Jesus the gift of "beard". Jesus wore it proudly to his dying day. The other Wisemen, jealous of Jesus' obvious gift favoritism, used their combined influence to have Chuck omitted from the Bible. Shortly after all three died of roundhouse kick related deaths.*


 
Best... signature... ever!


----------



## Loaded Luke (Oct 23, 2006)

trevorama said:


> Wow, hats off to KenFlo for more than surviving all 5 rounds against Sherk. Who'd-a-thunk-it? I wasn't a fan of his until Saturday night. Anyone who comes out in Samurai gear, complete with two swords, gets my props.
> 
> Does anyone know what that music was he came out to? It was kick-***.



lol... he gets my props from fighting his heart out as opposed to just comming out in samurai gear but yeah, Was a great fight. Its the type where you dont see it as him getting a loss, but more one where he put up a good fight.


----------

